# dialer MOVIELAND löschen



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

wie bekomme ich den dialer MOVIELAND anständig vom pc runter?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

hallo,
ich habe das gleiche problem mit movieland.hast du es geschafft ihn runter zu bekommen? und wie hast du es gemacht?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2006)

sehr verbreitet scheint er nicht zu sein, aber wohl ziemlich heimtückisch
http://www.spotlight.de/zforen/sec/m/sec-1139524765-31637.html 
http://spotlight.de/zforen/sec/m/sec-1138299224-26201.html


> Re: Wie bekomme ich "movieland" von meinem Rechner ???
> Da es sich um eine Backdoor (Hintertür) handelt, wirst Du das System neu aufsetzen müssen!


http://oschad.de/wiki/index.php/Kompromittierung
http://www.timetraveler.ch/xp.html


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

*movie land*

wie bekomme ich movieland vernünftig von meinem Rechner


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

format c:/u


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: dialer MOVIELAND löschen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie bekomme ich den dialer MOVIELAND anständig vom pc runter?


Hallo ich hatte das gleiche Problem,habe es mit jv16 Power Tools von Winnload de gelöscht ,unter der Rubrik Regestry Finder .Bitte ausprobieren ,und mir eine eMail senden ob es geklappt hat .
Meine eMailadresse :
[email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB, wer Informationen austauschen will, kann sich anmelden, modaction _


----------



## böbi (26 April 2006)

*AW: dialer MOVIELAND löschen*

hi, hab auch das problem gehabt, hab mein system zurück gestellt und seit dem kommt das popup von movieland nicht mehr... wie hast du ihn bekommen...???
ssz mfg


----------



## böbi (26 April 2006)

*AW: dialer MOVIELAND löschen*

ist das wirklich nur ein dialer oder können die uns was, ich mein das popup is weg aber die meinen ich hätte bei den ne kundennummer und meine ip-addresse haben die auch, habe aber niemals meinen namen angegeben oder sonst was...
bei google hab auch auch noch nie was von post von movieland was gehört.... hoffen wa ma das beste und wenn die was wollen, da gibt es ja immer noch den guten alten rechtsanwalt... nicht einschüchtern lassen...
mfg böbi


----------



## walter wortman (7 Mai 2006)

*movieland*

Hi,
seit dem 30.11.05 linkt sich dieser dialer autom. ein, sobald ich ins internet gehe. wer kann mir helfen, dieses ding zu entfernen, und wer kann mir sagen, wie man es verhindert, dass das ding wiederkehrt? :wall:


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: movieland*



			
				walter wortman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> seit dem 30.11.05 linkt sich dieser dialer autom. ein, sobald ich ins internet gehe. wer kann mir helfen, dieses ding zu entfernen, und wer kann mir sagen, wie man es verhindert, dass das ding wiederkehrt? :wall:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/finden-und-loeschen.php


----------



## böbi (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: movieland*



			
				walter wortman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> seit dem 30.11.05 linkt sich dieser dialer autom. ein, sobald ich ins internet gehe. wer kann mir helfen, dieses ding zu entfernen, und wer kann mir sagen, wie man es verhindert, dass das ding wiederkehrt? :wall:



Hi, ich hab mein system zurückgestellt, dann wars weg... wr mir aber nicht ganz sicher also hab ich mein rechner formatiert (musste aber mal sein), seit dem hab ich keine probleme mit dem movieland dailer


----------



## anonym (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: dialer MOVIELAND löschen*

hallo,

für all jene die auch plötzlich dieses "movieland" auf den pc haben - hier eine site die helfen könnte:

http://www.vcn.com/knowledgebase/article.php?id=422


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: dialer MOVIELAND löschen*

:stumm:


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: dialer MOVIELAND löschen*

hallo zusammen,
hatte moviepass auf dem rechner, habe dateien moviepass, notifier sowie license manager in den papierkorb entleert, diesen anschließend ausgeleert. Quellcode notifier ließ sich nicht entfernen. Werde wohl formatieren müssen.
eifelöhi. sorry, bin noch nicht angemeldet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: dialer MOVIELAND löschen*

///
wurde der schon verlinkt?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=139585#post139585
///


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: dialer MOVIELAND löschen*

Meine Eltern hatten diesen Moviepassmist auch auf ihrer Kiste! Waren kurz vorm verzweifeln weil sie nicht wussten wie sie das ding weg bekommen!
Hab dann erst einmal alle Cookis gelöscht und dann das Moviepass aus der Softwäre geschmissen!
Als Bild vor dem Namen in der Software war dieses AOL Männchen so das man erst garnicht drauf kam das es das besagte Programm ist!
Hab wie gesagt es aus der Software geschmissen und seitdem ist ruhe!


----------

